# February photo contest



## SimTek

This all the snow we got in Atlanta...  but Samantha loved it..


----------



## tippykayak




----------



## jwemt81

Tucker playing during a snow storm a couple of weeks before Christmas. We haven't had any storms since.


----------



## marieb

Snowy Maddie


----------



## Florabora22

Flora being a punk with the camera.


----------



## tippykayak

Darn - I really like the one I posted, but I think I might have to vote for Flora.


----------



## marieb

kdmarsh said:


> Flora being a punk with the camera.


Oh she's so cute! Look at that face!


----------



## Laurie

Austin and Lincoln in the park having a break after some heavy duty playing.


----------



## Claire's Friend

*15 year old Erin running in the snow*

Hoping to get her up to the snow next weekend. She loves the stuff !


----------



## BUTTERSisMYmaster

Hey Mom, is there something on my face??


----------



## Florabora22

tippykayak said:


> Darn - I really like the one I posted, but I think I might have to vote for Flora.


Your photo is gorgeous. I always feel like I cheat using a puppy photo; your picture is not only well done, but the expression on him is so warm and beautiful.


----------



## rik6230

Great pictures. All goldens loves snow. Paco is no exception.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Mom is there something on my nose??


----------



## Hudson

That counts me out, sun, sea, and summer here.


----------



## Hudson

Love looking at the wonderful snow pictures though!!


----------



## Bell

Here's one snow picture from us.


----------



## paula bedard

Our snow has been too deep for Ike to play in and the wind has been crazy. Maybe I'll get some better shots before Feb 21st. Here's Ike sitting in the driveway, being pelted by wind driven snow, and none too happy about the conditions in which he is expected to go potty....:no:


----------



## Mileysmom

Miley--CIA Secret Snow Agent


----------



## beccacc31

*Wilson Standing Proud at 15 weeks*

Here is Wilson standing Proud on His Deck, He is 15 weeks in this picture (but he is 17 weeks today)


----------



## Ljilly28

Miley looks adorable.


----------



## beccacc31

I agree that Miley the CIA Snow Agent is just so funny!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Whoa boy - Paco's gonna be hard to beat. Love the pictures - keep them coming. Hoping to take some good ones today - let's hope Griff will cooperate.


----------



## beccacc31

When you actually look at Paco's picture it is quiet fabulous.... Look at his feet, he's like a lion in motion!


----------



## Huggenkiss

Sophie trying out the harness to her new backpack... We go snow shoeing right off the back porch!


----------



## EvilNessCroft

Great pics guys! Here's one I really like of Molly!


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Mojo wasn't too sure about tinkling in the snow...


----------



## Bob Dylan

This is my Frankie!
He is my rescue that had a bad life until the SPCA got him and the rest is history.
This pic was taken when the storm of January just started, he just stood in amazement of it all.
,


----------



## SimTek

Rats.. should have waited until tomorrow to post a pic.. they are predicting 2-3 in of snow for my area tomorrow... oh well...


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.




----------



## Romeo1

All great pics........


----------



## Riley's Mom

Here's one of my favorites of Riley:


----------



## Finn's Fan

Finn likes to nap in snow, the deeper, the better. He's not called "the crack head" for nothin'!


----------



## coppers-mom

Great pictures guys!

Ric - Copper thinks snow is the pits so he does not go out in the little we have. I must admit that I generally agree.:uhoh:

I shall have to look for the one of my first GR who did love the snow.


----------



## weedrea

Hope I've done this right....


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Here goes - from today - but I prefer the cropped version. You sure we're not allowed to crop it?


----------



## Laurie

I know we're supposed to only submit one entry but this is my absolute favorite winter picture...it is of my beloved Phoenix who passed away a year ago in March.


----------



## DNL2448

Here is my sweet girl from years ago...Brandy


----------



## olik

not a lot of snow,but this is all that we got in Alabama.


----------



## Daisybones

Here is Hudson


----------



## kody's_mama

Kody playing ball in the snow....


----------



## mdoats

I've always loved this photo of Rookie from a couple of years ago.


----------



## Florabora22

weedrea said:


> Hope I've done this right....


I think you're only supposed to post one picture, but I LOVE that middle picture! What a great shot.


----------



## Champ




----------



## weedrea

kdmarsh said:


> I think you're only supposed to post one picture, but I LOVE that middle picture! What a great shot.


:--ashamed:woops! I'm just feeling sad because we don't get snow like this any more in my new house....the middle picture featured on the BBC site a few years ago - Brodie's only claim to fame! lol


----------



## AlanK

Tuff...the snow grouch.


----------



## Doodle

Brady looking just way too pleased with himself!!


----------



## MelandEl

Sophie's first snow!!


----------



## FinnTastic

Finn LOVES to catch snowballs. This is actually from our first snowstorm in Dec. I hope it works.


----------



## mdoats

That photo of Tuff is a hoot! He looks very displeased.


----------



## Emma&Tilly

Here is Tilly, thoroughly enjoying the snow. Taken at the beginning of January.


----------



## AlanK

Emma&Tilly said:


> Here is Tilly, thoroughly enjoying the snow. Taken at the beginning of January.


Goodness what a silly girl...


----------



## Noey

Noah and Scout


----------



## janine

Murphy ... wants to come in.


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang

Hi this is Elle on her daily walk over the fields.

This was taken purely by chance.


----------



## C's Mom

If you look at the snow underneath his right forepaw you'll see that it is in the shape of a heart.


----------



## Bob Dylan

C's Mom said:


> If you look at the snow underneath his right forepaw you'll see that it is in the shape of a heart.


 
Gourete,
That was your valentines gift from Cocasse, very clever young man!
June


----------



## esSJay

"Look ma, no paws!"


----------



## maggie1951

I have so many but this is one i love of Daisy and Charlie


----------



## fuzzbuzz

esSJay said:


> "Look ma, no paws!"
> View attachment 70749


OMG That is a great picture and caption.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

It's not much snow but we can't forget about Jules (the big brown dog) catching the perfect snowflake!


----------



## momtoMax

I don't know if anyone will find this vote worthy but it's my absolute favorite snow picture. The shadow, the light, the look of utter happiness on my sons face and Max watching over him who was never more than 2 feet away from the boy the entire time they played outside.


----------



## janine

Yes, I love the "big brown dog" catching snowflakes! Jenn the picture of Max and your son is very cute, I think Max just wants to make sure your son doesn't drown in the snow it is kind of deep.


----------



## fuzzbuzz

I love the big brown dog catching a snow flake too!!


----------



## MILLIESMOM

I know this is supposed to be for just Golden's, I am just posting one of my favorites of Millie and Pearl.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Faelan - on a ridge


----------



## cangolden

Erin looks as happy as can be ..love the flopping ears


----------



## MyJaxson

We were up north house hunting... Jaxson loved this one... I think he is running back saying we will take it.


----------



## Merlins mom

Merlin worried because the snow is already melting! :uhoh:


----------



## Hurley'sMommy

Hurley looking "Angelic" in the snow!


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Hurley'sMommy said:


> Hurley looking "Angelic" in the snow!


Tooooooooooo sweet!!!!!


----------



## Joanne & Asia

*Asia rollin*


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Sammie's two favorite forms of water...


----------



## sameli102

Wow, there are some spectacular photos in here, impossible to just pick one.


----------



## 2golddogs

All the pictures are fantastic! What gorgeous dogs these goldens are. The puppies are beautiful, the picture of Tuff had me laughing out loud, and what a sweet picture of Jules catching snowflakes! Love them all, it would be hard to pick a favorite. I do especially love the picture of Paco with those beautiful eyes and the picture of Molson with such a happy face. I couldn't pick a favorite of Jackson and Kosmo, I have too many favorites. These are the most recent.

Tired Jackson after hopping through deep snow








And Kosmo


----------



## GoldenHeart6-2

This was Chloe's first time in the snow! She is four months old today! :--heart:


----------



## Gwen

Here's one of my favourites & I only took it yesterday, Feb 14/2010. The picture was taken while we were at the lake.


----------



## ggd

Here is Sydney enjoying her first snow. Not nearly as good as others here.


----------



## coppers-mom

Great pictures! some are just beautiful and then others made me laugh out loud!
thanks for sharing. I have no snow pictures of me or copper because we don't approve of it and hibernate!


----------



## tobelevski

Bailey with the ball of the day!


----------



## Ranger

2golddogs - i LOVE your pic of Jackson in the snow! It's the exact same expression I wake up to in the mornings when Ranger is waiting for me to get out of bed. I don't think any other dog breed has such expressive eyes and eyebrows.


----------



## inge

*Little wolf pup in the snow.*

We had serious snow last week and Tess loved it. I really like this picture of her trying to catch snowflakes.


----------



## sunshinesmom

Snow Angels!


----------



## windfair

Brandy looks like such a good girl! Beautiful photo.


----------



## windfair

*Ranger's Romp in the Snow*


----------



## 2golddogs

Oh I agree! Love the expression on Ranger's face. Gorgeous!


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Today's the last chance to get those fab photos in!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kwk

I'm gonna get you!


----------



## PB&J

ha ha, Skye is just too cute! These are all great photos!!


----------



## tippykayak

Kwk said:


> I'm gonna get you!


The booties really bring this photo together.


----------



## mm03gn

What the heck...not my dog... (hope that's ok Steph!!) 

I took this shot of Skoker at our meet this weekend...he was trying VERY hard to catch that snowball!!


----------



## scottbldr

*Sit Pretty*

This photo was taken in early December 2007 just days after Ripken had arrived at our home and was part of a cute sequence. We were out walking letting Rip explore his new home. My wife had a pocketful of treats and I was following with a camera. Rip hopped over the fence rail into a perfect sit and received a treat. He then rocked back into this "sit pretty" without prompting. This was the start what has been a little over two years of non stop entertainment 

Robert


----------



## esSJay

mm03gn said:


> What the heck...not my dog... (hope that's ok Steph!!)
> 
> I took this shot of Skoker at our meet this weekend...he was trying VERY hard to catch that snowball!!


I got no problem with that, it's a great action shot!


----------



## marshab1

Watch for the voting poll in a day or 2.


----------

